# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Terörün Yeni Ağzı : Prada Anaları

## bozok

*Terörün Yeni Ağzı : Prada Anaları*





Terörün hedef listesinin sonlarında yeralır "öldürmek". Hatta "öldürmek" bir hedef değil amaçtır. Bir politika aracı olarak terörün temel hedefi yaşayanları değiştirmek, dönüştürmek , şekillendirmek ve "ikna etmektir".

Türkiye üzerinde taşeronları aracılığı ile terör uygulayanlar, bürokrasiyi ve siyaseti şekillendirme ve ikna etme konusunda yol katetti. *Terörle mücadelenin ön safında yeralması gerekenler bile , artık Cihangir'deki ara sokak entelleri gibi konuşmaya başladı.*_"Analar ağlamasın; çocuklarımız ölmesin"_

Kürdüyle Türküyle onbinlerce insanın anasını ağlatanların dayatmayı başardığı bu ucuz söylem her yerde. 

Tanımı gereği tersi savunulamayacak her görüş_ ("Hayır; analar ağlasın, çocuklar ölsün" tezi savunulabilir mi?)_ avam tabirle "geyik" , "boş laf" kategorisine girdiğinden, ekranlarda bu boş laflar üzerinden saatler dolusu tartışma programı yapılıyor.

Son terör dalgası ile birlikte medyanın çeşitli köşelerinde nakış gibi işlenen söylemlerden biri de

_"ne zaman bitecek bu terör, bizim neslimiz şehit oluyordu, şimdi benim çocuklarımın arkadaşları şehit oluyor, hala bitmedi"_

mealinde. *Terörü küresel güçlerin elinde bir politika aracı değil de, kurutulacak bir kuyu olarak algılayan bu çarpık analojik düşünme tarzı; kitlelere ümitsizlik, yılgınlık ve nihayetinde "pes etme" psikolojisi aşılamak için kullanılıyor.*

Bu topraklar üzerinde terörü besleyen ülkelerin bayiliğini üstlenip bugüne kadar onlara karşı bir kez dayılanmamış olan;
devletten nemalanıp Güneydoğu'ya adam gibi yatırım yapmayan ;
Kürt milliyetçiliğini entellektüel mezesi yaparken, Türk milliyetçiliğini/ulusalcılığı faşizm damgası ile zindanlara mahkum edenlerle kokteyllerde kadeh tokuşturan, onların fonlarından beslenen ve oğulları askere gitmesin diye İstanbul'da paşalarla kokteyl/lobi kardeşliği yapan *kodamanların lobisi TUSİAD 'da bu furyaya katılarak, göz yaşartan demeçler veriyor.* 

Bu ülkede yanlış terörle mücadele politikaları sonucu şehirlere yığılan zavallı Kürtlerin ucuz emeği ile semiren onlar değil sanki.

Kuzey Irak'ta mal satabilmek için PKK üzerinden köprüler kuran; Barzani çetesine rüşvetler dağıtan onlar değil sanki.

Katırlarla sınırdan televizyonlar taşıtıp, bayilik dağıtan onlar değil sanki.

Ucuz lafa gelince ise TüSİAD Başkanı Boyner "bir ana yüreği ile" , basıyor boş lafı kursağımızdan aşağı :

_"Analar ağlamasın"_

Sen babanın rahat kucağında büyürken ne zaman ağladın ki? Senin kokteylerinde yediğin o soyulmuş fıstığı soyarak kazandığı üç kuruşla penceresiz evine pencere taktırmayan çalışırken tek oğlunu teröre şehit veren analar adına ne hakla konuşuyorsun? *Ayağındaki Pradaları çıkar*
*toprağa bas belki ondan sonra toprağın değerini anlarsın da Anadolu kadını adına konuşabilirsin.*

Devlete verdiğin vergiden düştüğün paralarla finanse ettiğin kardelenlerle mi vicdanını rahatlatıyorsun? Benim paramı benden çalıp, onla hayır yapıp, sonra bir de orada burada hayırsever plaketleri ile kuşatıyorsun kendini. *"Toplumsal sorumluluk" gibi afili laflar bulup, beni keriz zannediyorsun.* 

Aynı anda hem seni, hem terörü besleyen AB-D'nin verdiği paralarla mı bana ahkam kesiyorsun?* Bu ülkede asgari ücretin yükselmemesi için en sert lobileri yaparken ; o asgari ücretle çocuklarını beslemeye çalışan analar için de "Analar ağlamasın" dedin mi?* 

_"Analar ağlamasın."_

*Pazarlamacı ağzı ile konuşursak; bu tuzu kuru, meslek sahibi,"A ve A+" kadın kitle terörün yeni hedefin.* 

Bu tipolojiye uyan tipler ekranlara çıkarılarak, şehirli kadın yıldırılmaya ve özgül ağırlığı yüksek bu kesimin ağzına ; _"ben çocuğum şehit olsun diye askere yollamak istemiyorum"_ cümlesi pelesenk edilmeye çalışılıyor.

Fatih Altaylı ekranda o meşhur arkadaşlarından birini anlatıyor...

_"Bir arkadaşım var; kız çocuğu oldu diye sevindi, erkek istediği halde. Neden diye sordum. En azından şehit haberini almayacağım dedi"_

Bak sen.....

Sonra son terör dalgası ile ekran ekran dolaştırılan yeni bir isim : *Dr. Maya Arakon*.

Tipik bir şehirli meslek sahibi modern kadın tiplemesi.

Bu hanımfendi de _"Analar ağlamasın"_ uzmanı ve son bir haftadır ekran ekran dolaştırılıp

_"Analar ağlamasın"_

teranesi tekrarlatılıyor.

_"Ben sabahlara kadar uyuyamıyorum; yeter artık"_ diyor ve gözlerimizin yaşarmamızı bekliyor.

Arakon Haber Türk'te ard arda iki programa çıktıktan sonra diğer kanallara geçip orada da o muhteşem görüşleri ile aydınlatmaya devam ediyor.

Maya Arakon gibi bir tipolojinin son dalga ile birlikte ekran ekran dolaştırılmasının bir sebebi var.

*Arakon; tipoloji itibarı ile şehirli, okumuş , meslek sahibi kadın bir kitleye denk düşüyor.* 

BDP'nin, Anadolu'nun Kürt kadınlarını hedefleyerek açıkca yaptığı _"çocuklarınızı askere yollamayın"_ çağrının şehirli versiyonu Arakon.

Bu çağrı açıkca yapılamayacağı için; *Arakon gibi tipolojiler üzerinden izleyen kitleye şu bilinçaltı mesaj iletiliyor:* 

_"Terörün taleplerine boyun eğersek, sen de çocuğum askerden dönecek mi diye endişe etmezsin."_

Sayıca fazla ama özgül ağırlığı düşük mesleksiz, koca bağımlı Anadolu kadınını yıldırma konusunda yol kateden *terör; sayıca az ama özgül ağırlığı yüksek şehirli meslek sahibi kadını hedeflemiş durumda.* 

üzerlerinde Gucci , ellerinde martini başımıza _"analar ağlamasın"_ uzmanı kesilen *Prada anaları ahkam kesmeye devam ettikçe, bilinki bu topraklarda daha çok Anadolu anası ağlayacak.*


*Açık İstihbarat /* 24.6.2010

----------

